
Popular Ad Blockers AdBlock and UBlocker Deemed 'Fake' - madcow2011
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/adblock-ublock-fake-google-chrome-browser-extensions,40422.html
======
madcow2011
The web site is crap and loaded with ads, but the article itself raises some
interesting questions. I wonder if any more reputable sources have
verified/disproved this?

